# Nasty surprise tonight....



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

Tonight I installed a set of KYB GR-2's on my SE-R after work. Everything went fine until I got to the last strut, the left front. I have a broken coil.... I re-assembled it without installing the new strut hoping for the best, expecting the worst. I limped home (thank God I live close to my shop...) without incident. Needless to say, I'm now in the market for new springs. I know there's a sticky on how much better the AGX's are, but I couldn't justify dropping $400 on a set. Now I need to know, what will work with the GR-2's? Should I just stick with the stock springs, or is there something better that will work with the GR-2's? This is a street car that get's NO TRACK time. But I do beat the wheels off it on exit/entrance ramps (doesn't everybody?)

C`mon gang....HELP!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

Anybody???


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Im using the Eibach Pro-Kit with the GR-2's and Love it... I think several others are also....

If you SEARCH I bet you'll find EVERYTHING you need....
Sentra.Net has an Extensive Suspension section on our cars...


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks N`Nissan! I found a set of Eibach's on e-Bay for about $200 w/ shipping. Resonable price? Or if these are a cheaper set, how much should a Pro-Kit go for? Also any suggestions on where to buy if not e-Bay, which can be a deal if you know how to shop? I'm pretty much parked until I get a set of springs......

And I thought my Muscle Car was a money-muncher ! This little bugger is a good immitator....


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Check out Shox.com. Ive used them for Full Suspension setups on several cars and found them to be very good.. They have Competitive prices and VERY GOOD customer service. (Which for me is a BIG+++). I'll deal with them again and again.. I think my Pro-Kit was like $209 and that was @2yrs ago..


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Check out Shox.com. Ive used them for Full Suspension setups on several cars and found them to be very good.. They have Competitive prices and VERY GOOD customer service. (Which for me is a BIG+++). I'll deal with them again and again.. I think my Pro-Kit was like $209 and that was @2yrs ago..


cool kit. does it give the car a sporty feel?


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

I decided on the Eibach pro-kit lowering springs. I can get them for $207 shipped to my door. Now I just gotta re-do my strut job a second time.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

alexsh said:


> cool kit. does it give the car a sporty feel?



This car is STIFF... But I must state that I made an OOPS. Im running the KYB AGX (adjustable) struts
Eibach Pro-Kit
ES Poly Bushing kit
Suspension Techniques Anti-Sway Bars
Homemade front and Rear STB (in the process)
Homemade Lower Control Arm Brace (in the process)


Even without the STB's and Control Arm brace this thing handles GREAT. And Even on the Softest setting the Struts are still pretty Harsh.. But that a price you pay for performance.

Check out this Link for all the info you could care for 4 our suspensions.
http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php

Read the ENTIRE article..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

running drop springs with gr2 is not a very good idea as those shocks will blow extremely fast. I had prokits on stock shocks for bout 6 months and then the blew. So my guess with gr2's they will last around a year.


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmm... We've got some contradictions here:

KYB GR-2's have been described as OEM grade replacement.

Eibach ProKit springs (less than 1.5" lower...) only work with stock shocks....

KYB GR-2's won't last w/ ProKit springs.

I guess I'll take my chance's at this point. My real question is why didn't anyone post an opinion on what to buy until after I posted that I already bought a set, which I didn't because I've seen this happen all too often on other message boards. ( This is where the age/experience thing comes into play....)

Now I'm asking for real: What springs would you guys run with KYB GR-2's (which I already own....) and now I find out I have a broken spring nessitating a spring set purchase?

Thanks for any & all input gang! :thumbup:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

93*SE-R said:


> Hmm... We've got some contradictions here:
> 
> KYB GR-2's have been described as OEM grade replacement.
> 
> ...


WELL.............. I could sell you a set of stock springs.. Ive got a set of fronts sitting here... And can have a set of rears as soon as I pull them... Gimme $25 plus shipping and their yours. [email protected] if your interested.. 

Check out Sentra.net suspension page for more Setup info.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

You guy's didn't even look at this sticky did ya.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51254


----------

